# Really great pancake recipe??



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

About a year ago I made the decision to quit using Bisquick/commercial baking mixes.

The problem is my kids love pancakes, but now that I don't use a baking mix to make them, no one seems overly thrilled with them anymore.

I can't even begin to count the different from scratch recipes I have tried and every time they will eat them, but tell me to keep looking for a better pancake recipe.

Makes me wonder what exactly they put in the baking mixes from the store?

Anyway the type of recipe I need, I would prefer that it not call for special ingredients....I usually don't have sour cream, or club soda in the house. 

So if anyone has a tried and true, tasty pancake recipe I would really appreciate it if you would share it with me!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Dh makes pancakes for the boys on weekends - he uses this recipe but adds 1 teaspoon of vanilla.
http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/simply-perfect-pancakes-recipe


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! This will be the next recipe I try!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I use this. This is for one person. 1/2 c Cottage Cheese 1/2 c Oatmeal recipe calls for 4 egg whites I use 3 eggs 1 t Vanilla if not liquid enough just add a little more cottage cheese Forgot to add blend in blender.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

*Buttermilk Pancakes *
(joyofbaking.com)

Recipe:
1 cup (140 grams) all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoons (28 grams) granulated white sugar 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1 cup (240 ml) buttermilk 
3 tablespoons (40 grams) unsalted butter, melted

This is the recipe I swear by. I stopped using bisquick, etc, *because* of this recipe. joyofbaking.com has a lot of good recipes that I've never been disappointed by.
I know you said no weird ingredients, but I'm not sure if you'd count buttermilk as weird. We usually have some on hand and it lasts forever in the fridge. I think you can also 'make' buttermilk with regular milk and vinegar or something but you'd need to google that.
I also add a 1/4 - 1/2 t of vanilla. I also let the batter rest for a half hour after mixing before putting it on the griddle. This recipe feeds me and dh with a couple left over, but I'd increase it if you are feeding a family.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Or you could make your own bisquick. It's convenient for a lot of things besides pancakes.

6 cups flour (I use 1 c ww, 5 c AP unbleached)
3 Tbsp baking powder
1 Tbsp salt
1/2 cup shortening/lard

Mix dry ingregients, then cut in the fat with pastry blender until no visible lumps remain. Can use food processor if your hopper is big enough, mine isn't. If using shortening, store mix on the shelf. Lard, store in frig. It works just exactly like bisquick, except cheaper, no preservatives, and with a little extra fiber from the whole wheat.

Pancakes:
2 cups mix
2 eggs
1 Tbsp sugar
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup buttermilk (or sweet milk) approximately, use enough milk to get the thickness of batter you prefer.

Or, applesauce pancakes:
2 cups mix
1 egg
1 cup applesauce
cinnamon to taste
enough milk to make batter


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

FeralFemale said:


> *Buttermilk Pancakes *
> (joyofbaking.com)
> 
> Recipe:
> ...


I don't consider buttermilk a special ingredient, I can just add some vinegar to milk and it will accomplish the same thing. 

Maybe resting the batter is what I am doing wrong...I never did it with the bisquick, but its a good tip!

I will need to increase the recipe, when I was doing the baking mix I would buy the big box and mix the whole thing up for our pancakes. Good thing I have a double burner griddle and can make 6 at a time or it would take all day to make breakfast!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> Or you could make your own bisquick. It's convenient for a lot of things besides pancakes.
> 
> 6 cups flour (I use 1 c ww, 5 c AP unbleached)
> 3 Tbsp baking powder
> ...


I have thought about making my own mix, and would definitely use lard, the only problem is that fridge space is usually at a premium here. Usually I buy between 6-8 gallons of milk and 8-10 dozen eggs a week, that kinda fills up my fridge, and I really don't want to have to store my baking mix in there. I may still try it though...thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used this yummy but simple recipe for years. No special or uncommon ingredients used. It comes from the Betty Crocker cookbook my grandparents gave me in 1980 (I double the recipe for my family).

1 egg
1 cup all-purpose flour
3/4 cup milk
2 tablespoons vegetable oil or melted shortening
1 tablespoon sugar
3 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
(I add vanilla too)

Beat egg with hand beater until fluffy; beat in remaining ingredients just until smooth. For thinner pancakes, stir in additional 1/4 cup milk.

NOTE: After beating the egg, I just dump everything in as directed then use a wisk to mix ingredients together. My kids also enjoy the occasions that I drop a few chocolate chips or blueberries on before flipping.

Enjoy!

Trudy


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

MarkP said:


> I've used this yummy but simple recipe for years. No special or uncommon ingredients used. It comes from the Betty Crocker cookbook my grandparents gave me in 1980 (I double the recipe for my family).
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> ...


Second this - this is the recipe that's been passed down from my great -grandmother and I haven't found any other recipe compares. Also melted unsalted butter works for the oil (that's what my great grandmother and grandmother used).

On a side note some people can cook pancakes and other can't - for example using the same recipe my pancakes rise to about twice the height than my sister's does (don't really know why)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TerriLynn said:


> I have thought about making my own mix, and would definitely use lard, the only problem is that fridge space is usually at a premium here. Usually I buy between 6-8 gallons of milk and 8-10 dozen eggs a week, that kinda fills up my fridge, and I really don't want to have to store my baking mix in there. I may still try it though...thanks for taking the time to post!


Freezer would work if you have more freezer space than fridge space. Sounds like you have a big family and will use it up fast, you might be able to get by with storing it in the cabinet.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

MarkP said:


> I've used this yummy but simple recipe for years. No special or uncommon ingredients used. It comes from the Betty Crocker cookbook my grandparents gave me in 1980 (I double the recipe for my family).
> 
> 1 egg
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> ...


I will put this on my list of recipes to try! Thanks!!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Convoy said:


> Second this - this is the recipe that's been passed down from my great -grandmother and I haven't found any other recipe compares. Also melted unsalted butter works for the oil (that's what my great grandmother and grandmother used).
> 
> On a side note some people can cook pancakes and other can't - for example using the same recipe my pancakes rise to about twice the height than my sister's does (don't really know why)


Maybe I'm one of those people who can't make pancakes? I think that's why I started using the bisquick in the first place, but I'm bound and determined to figure out what it is that I'm doing wrong!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

MO_cows said:


> Freezer would work if you have more freezer space than fridge space. Sounds like you have a big family and will use it up fast, you might be able to get by with storing it in the cabinet.


I never thought about storing it in the freezer! If I could do that and I liked the way they come out I could mix up a really, really big batch for convenience. 

Do you think I would have to let the mix come to room temp before I used it? That might be the only drawback, of course I could always get it out the night before if I happened to plan ahead, but pancakes are always one of my fallback meals when I need something quick and I DIDN'T plan ahead!


----------



## mom25kiddles (Nov 10, 2008)

I make pancakes every Saturday for our family and have been using the same recipe for 20 years! So good and turns out perfectly every time. I makes this x 6 for our family and have leftovers for Sunday morning.

1 cup flour (I use fresh ground white wheat) 
1 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp baking soda 
1/2 tsp sea salt 
1 egg 
2 TBS oil 
1 cup buttermilk (I use 1/3 c milk powder, 1 c warm water, 1 TBS ACV)

Combine dry ingredients in large bowl. Whisk together wet ingredients and pour into dry. *Gently* whisk together until all combined, but still a bit lumpy. Let it set for a few minutes before cooking. You will see air bubbles in the batter and it will seem airy. Cook on greased 375 griddle or likewise heated cast iron skillet. 

I've tried this with regular cultured buttermilk. It doesn't get the same wonderful air bubbles that you get with the dry milk powder mixture. My *phoney buttermilk* truly makes this recipe, IMHO. 

I serve with homemade syrup ~ 
Boil together for about 5 minutes: 
1 cup white sugar (I use evap can juice)
1 cup brown sugar (I use sucanat)
1 cup water 
Remove from heat and add 1 tsp maple extract and 1 tsp vanilla extract.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

mm25, Thanks for the recipe, I will definitely try it, and as for making the "buttermilk" out of the powdered milk, I always cook with that type of milk anyway so that's how I would end up doing it!

Also thanks for the syrup recipe....I am going to try that too!


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

here is mine:
sift together
1&1/2 c flour
1 Tbs sugar 
3 tsp baking powder 
Then add
1/3 cup melted butter
1 egg
and 1&1/4 cup of milk.
enjoy!


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Calliesue, thanks for sharing I am going to try this one too!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Not a recipe, but still pancake related, this might be a good idea for you if you eat a lot of pancakes.
My two kids love pancakes, actually, waffles. I think they like waffles because the electric waffle iron makes cooking and clean up easier.
Anyway, my son started doing something that is quite practical. He saved a large squeeze type ketchup bottle the last time we emptied one. He will mix up a big batch of pancake batter, and fill up that bottle and put it in the fridge.
When he, or daughter, wants waffles, they heat up the iron, take bottle from fridge, give it a big squeeze, then put bottle back in fridge.
They do eat a lot of waffles though, usually 3 or 4 times a week.
Been like that since I quit buying boxed cereals. I told my kids we can make pancakes, we have plenty of eggs, we always have rice and oatmeal on hand, so, for the most part, no more cereals or pop tarts.


----------



## MarkP (Jan 5, 2009)

Another tip that might help in your "perfect pancakes" quest is not to overmix your batter. Overmixing can keep the pancakes from being fluffy and may make them flat and "rubbery." A lot of recipes say to mix until batter is smooth, but I think the batter should still have a few lumps after mixing.

Here is a link to a blog with some pancake tips:

http://lickthebowlgood.blogspot.com/2011/01/perfecting-pancake.html



Trudy


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Great tip about the batter. Also, flip them early rather than late to get the most "lift".


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We use Kris in MI's recipe from this thread: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...ies/338419-homemade-biscuits.html#post4234432

I mix up four meals' worth of the dry ingredients in separate containers and label with what to add. Store in dark cupboard. Ready to go with less mess. Very good with michiganfarmer's maple syrup, warm butter and bacon. Yum! Of course now I'm hungry.

Peg


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

We made ginger pancakes, use the recipe from MarkP, add 1 /2 tea ginger, 1 tea cinnamon, 1/2 tea ground cloves, 1/4 cup molasses and probably about another 1/4 to 1/2 cup of milk. my trick is put a fork into the batter and lift if the batter oozes through the tines its thin enough. The Sauce 1/2 cup butter or margarine, 1 cup sugar, 1/4 cup water 1 egg yoke beaten, 3 table spoons lemon juice. melt butter in sauce pan, stir in water, egg yoke, lemon juice, boil over medium heat sir constantly, remove from heat and serve warm with pancakes.

I have recipes for pumpkin pancakes, banana pancakes, both from all recipes.com. From taste of home website, I have yogurt pancakes, apple pancakes with cider syrup,cornmeal pancakes, carrot cake pancakes. 

On Sundays both I and my wife worked till 6pm so for a quick supper for the kids we had pancake night. We tried a different pancake each week for a while, till one of us were able to get off that shift.


----------



## homesteader25 (May 8, 2014)

Look up pioneer woman's sour cream pancakes. I make my own yogurt so I use that instead of the sour cream. My husband and I love them!


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the recipes. I have the same problem as OP. My mom's pancake recipe went away when she developed dementia and I have never been able to find one that was even close to it. Working meant that Krusteaz (hope I spelled that right) and the dry mix I bought at the Amish General Store were staples in my pantry. Now that I'm retired I am striving to cook natural for us so these recipes have been cut, pasted and will be tried. In fact, pancakes and eggs are on the menu this morning for breakfast!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

We have had waffles every Sunday morning for a couple of decades. Relatively recently, we stopped using Aunt Jemima and started using a recipe from a Good Eats episode. We make several weeks worth of mix at a time and store it in the pantry.

The mix can make perfect pancakes and waffles. What gives inconsistent results is inconsistent mixing of the wet ingredients.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm excited to try some of these. I used to hate pancakes but I tolerate them now because my husband loves them. I bet I just need a recipe with some taste!


HDAcres


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

OK, so TerriLynn: What recipe works best for you?

Inquiring cooks want to know!


----------

